# iPhone 6 Cases - Conde vs. Coastal



## superduper99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys - so just looking to purchase iPhone 6 cases.

Both Conde and Coastal have them on pre-order right now. 

The Conde cases - *so* much cheaper. Does anyone know when they'll actually be available from Conde??

Conde is also saying on their site that metal inserts are a no-go with the iPhone 6 - that it will disrupt near field communication (Apple Pay uses near field communication). 

Coastal is selling theirs with metal inserts... Don't know if that's going to be a problem.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I have no idea either and have tried to do some research on it but haven't really found anything solid. 

In regards to the pricing, I have no idea why such a difference. Maybe because Conde doesn't really do promotions? That's just a guess though. 

I did notice that Coastal is now carrying the Conde "Brookley" cases now.


----------



## jarrotto (Nov 18, 2013)

The Conde Dauphin Case is 21 cents cheaper than the Coastal Rubber iPhone 6 case.

The Plastic Jazz cases and insert are .63 cents cheaper than the coastal equivalent.

Not a huge difference in price...

The rubber cases are probably going to be exactly the same (except for plastic vs metal insert) since both of them probably come from Best Sub in China. I don't know about the plastic cases as i have never purchased any. You could always buy some directly from the MFG if you want the lowest possible price. 


I hope the iPhone 6 Conde inserts actually fit the case better and do not leave a gap at the bottom like the current iPhone 5 dye flex inserts with the iPhone 5 Dauphin case.


I am also waiting to see how the metal insert of the iPhone 6 case will affect the NFC chip and Apple Pay before i order any Coastal cases with the aluminum insert. I have already had issues with the metal inserts on Samsung devices.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

jarrotto said:


> I hope the iPhone 6 Conde inserts actually fit the case better and do not leave a gap at the bottom like the current iPhone 5 dye flex inserts with the iPhone 5 Dauphin case.


That is my biggest concern. Their solution is lower down the heat and press for 3-4 minutes!!!
Really, how about cut them a bit bigger and press the same way as other ones. Did not have issues with S4 or iP5C, it was only on iP5S.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Regarding the difference in price - not only does Coastal offer frequent promotions that can provide lower pricing, we also offer flat rate and free shipping as a value-added incentive.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

coastalbusiness said:


> Regarding the difference in price - not only does Coastal offer frequent promotions that can provide lower pricing, we also offer flat rate and free shipping as a value-added incentive.


I do love the free shipping and promotions!


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

jarrotto said:


> I am also waiting to see how the metal insert of the iPhone 6 case will affect the NFC chip and Apple Pay before i order any Coastal cases with the aluminum insert. I have already had issues with the metal inserts on Samsung devices.


Really? I'm hoping that there isn't an issue with the metal inserts. I wonder how widespread Apple Pay is with brick and mortar stores where this would be used.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Humerus (Nov 10, 2012)

So how are we going to find out if this is really an issue? Wait for someone who has an iphone 6 to post on the forum?


----------



## superduper99 (Aug 15, 2012)

I am working on getting the iPhone 6 cases from Coastal tested. It may take me several days to make this happen. I can post here with info. If anyone is able to conduct a test before I am and can post here you'll be doing all of us sellers a favor


----------



## taigraphx (Nov 26, 2006)

fwiw Coastal and Conde cases are from the same manufacturer or at least all the cases that I've seen that they carry are. You can also order direct from the original manufacturer but unless you want 400 pieces per style at a time it's easier to go through one of their resellers, ie Conde or Coastal.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We're actually in the process of testing the phone cases ourselves to make sure they're compatible with Apple Pay. In the meantime, I've contacted Apple and have been told that the metal inserts should NOT cause any issues with Apple Pay. They advised against full metal cases, but the metal inserts should be fine. We'll let you know as soon as we've done our own independent testing.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

coastalbusiness said:


> We're actually in the process of testing the phone cases ourselves to make sure they're compatible with Apple Pay. In the meantime, I've contacted Apple and have been told that the metal inserts should NOT cause any issues with Apple Pay. They advised against full metal cases, but the metal inserts should be fine. We'll let you know as soon as we've done our own independent testing.


If that is the case, and if you could make a 13x21" sublimation paper standard stock size, Coastal will get almost all of my business


----------



## superduper99 (Aug 15, 2012)

@coastalbusiness - when do you anticipate your testing will be finished. inquiring minds *really* need to know!!


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

superduper99 said:


> @coastalbusiness - when do you anticipate your testing will be finished. inquiring minds *really* need to know!!


They are selling iPhone6 cases now.

"Limited availability"


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

taigraphx said:


> fwiw Coastal and Conde cases are from the same manufacturer or at least all the cases that I've seen that they carry are. You can also order direct from the original manufacturer but unless you want 400 pieces per style at a time it's easier to go through one of their resellers, ie Conde or Coastal.


That MFG is in China. That's where they get at least 75% of their blanks. My overseas source has a minimum of 100pcs @ 1.08 each (2-piece cases) AND they come with an insert AND I can split that between black and white AND comes with free DHL shipping. I would spill the beans but I paid for an agent to find them for me. You don't want to know how much it costs for them to make the 2-piece cases, let alone the plain plastic or rubber cases... you'll stab your eye out LOL.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

DKgrafix said:


> They are selling iPhone6 cases now.
> 
> "Limited availability"


I think he was referring to the testing, not if they are available. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

superduper99 said:


> I am working on getting the iPhone 6 cases from Coastal tested. It may take me several days to make this happen. I can post here with info. If anyone is able to conduct a test before I am and can post here you'll be doing all of us sellers a favor


Love to hear about how the testing goes. I was going to purchase the iPhone 6 Plus for myself, but decided against it.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

taigraphx said:


> fwiw Coastal and Conde cases are from the same manufacturer or at least all the cases that I've seen that they carry are. You can also order direct from the original manufacturer but unless you want 400 pieces per style at a time it's easier to go through one of their resellers, ie Conde or Coastal.


Isn't the metal inserts different though? I know what company they are getting their cases from, but I thought that the metal inserts are made here in the states.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

WalkingZombie said:


> That MFG is in China. That's where they get at least 75% of their blanks. My overseas source has a minimum of 100pcs @ 1.08 each (2-piece cases) AND they come with an insert AND I can split that between black and white AND comes with free DHL shipping. I would spill the beans but I paid for an agent to find them for me. You don't want to know how much it costs for them to make the 2-piece cases, let alone the plain plastic or rubber cases... you'll stab your eye out LOL.


I purchased from overseas directly and it went really well and the price was FANTASTIC. The quality was pretty great as well. 

How do you get an agent? Is it worth having someone navigate for you for most things overseas?


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

I just ordered 100 iPhone 6 cases direct from China last week. Google was my agent, its not hard to establish communication with the manufacturers anymore, I was even able to use daggum paypal…

Shipped to my door those 100 pieces with insert and retail bag come to $1.68 each. These are a rubberized rigid plastic case with metal insert. You just have to be comfortable with the 'unknown' aspect of dealing direct as well as buying in higher quantities. You also must type your email slower so they can understand you.

If the iPhone has trouble transmitting apple pay through the back of the phone - just flip the phone over and transmit through the front...


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

be careful buying cases from overseas as some of the case inserts you can only get from them and if you mess up a insert your screwed and now have a useless case.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Agreed, but I've only wasted $1.68


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

deehoney said:


> I purchased from overseas directly and it went really well and the price was FANTASTIC. The quality was pretty great as well.
> 
> How do you get an agent? Is it worth having someone navigate for you for most things overseas?


My agent is for my other non-sublimation business and it is necessary for it, but since they are located near other factories that do sublimation products, they went ahead and searched for me. The good thing about getting an agent is they actually check the package to make sure NOTHING is missing or physically broken before it is shipped. They check the factory and make sure they have all their certifications up-to-date among other things.

The cases that Iconify got, I used to pay close to that but now I can get them for $.52 each, shipped. And can still only order 100. Not boasting, just saying.

I agree, it's not hard to establish communication anymore (I did it for a long time) but being able to have someone direct you to a "real" manufacturer than a "trading" company is worth it. A lot of those companies from Alibaba and Aliexpress (same thing) are Trading companies and VERY few are actual Manufactures. Most of them 'manufactuer' other things and 'trade' sublimation blanks and say they are a manufacture.

As for djque, I match the cases/inserts I get from them to those of conde and coastal and they're the exact same; to the size to the plastic bag to the mfg stamp on the case.

I have a buddy who teaches English there. He helped me find my agent. Anyway, I'm getting off topic.

To the TS superdude99, conde may be cheaper on those cases but coastal's shipping will beat conde in the long run. Just add your order to both carts and compare yourself. I also read that the metal inserts shouldn't interfere but an all metal case, may.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

deehoney said:


> I think he was referring to the testing, not if they are available.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Nope, they are selling them. Mine are gonna be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We have found that Apple Pay WILL work with the metal inserts on the iPhone 6 cases. Here's the video - Coastal Business Supplies -Using the NFC with Metal Inserts - YouTube.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

coastalbusiness said:


> We have found that Apple Pay WILL work with the metal inserts on the iPhone 6 cases. Here's the video - Coastal Business Supplies -Using the NFC with Metal Inserts - YouTube.


Thanks for the video!
Does it work if you do not tip the phone, or you have to do that every time?


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

We've had the best luck with tipping the phone or turning the screen to face the pay pad.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

coastalbusiness said:


> We've had the best luck with tipping the phone or turning the screen to face the pay pad.


Which would mean that the signal is not passing through the plate, but it is actually passing next to the plate.

Not trying to cause more problems with this item, I would still buy them from you, but with seeing a few different videos about Apple Pay I have noticed none of them had to tip the phone.
Conde's idea of a plastic insert is great, but inconsistencies, constant issues with stock and a lack of CS are making me use them less and less.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

@DKgrafix - You're right. Our point with the video was to show that Apple Pay could still be used even if there was a metal insert on the phone case. Though the phone may need to be tipped or flipped over to be front-facing, it's still allows a lot of opportunity to customize cases without any disruption to the use of the phone, which dispels some of the rumors that have been flying around.


----------



## eemiller68 (Jan 19, 2011)

I know I am late on this thread but the new plastic ironclad inserts SUCK!! The finish is different and does produce a crisp bright image like the aluminum inserts, they also are double the price of the aluminum inserts and to top it off the dust and lint even after wiping before pressing is astounding!! I am sublimating an order right now and eating about 1/10!!

It's too bad Conde doesn't offer the aluminum for the 6, I don't like to split orders but they have better pricing and I am net 30 with them. I really don't see the big deal of taking 2 seconds to slip the case off if you have to use one of those hi-tech checkout options


----------



## eemiller68 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have also found that I need to press at a higher temp than 350 for the new plastic inserts to get a quality image


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Conde were tweeting last night that the new iPhone 6s & 6s+ Cases will fit the 'old' 6 & 6+ cases. Which is good news.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I press the plastic cases at 400 for 45 seconds


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

iainlondon said:


> Conde were tweeting last night that the new iPhone 6s & 6s+ Cases will fit the 'old' 6 & 6+ cases. Which is good news.


Really?! That's awesome news. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I have always bought my Cell phone cases from Coastal but at $3-80 a case for an iPhone 6 they are expensive in my opinion, even if you factor in the flat $9-95 Shipping or 'Free' Shipping If you order over $150-00. For the last few months I have been buying my cases from Sublimation 101 & the exact same case is $2-49. They are based in New Jersey if anyone is interested.........


----------

